# Male Vs. Female Ratio



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've heard from a few different breeders in the past and recently, that they'll often get more females than males in a spawn, but I've never heard that theres more males. Has anyone else heard this or know from experience? I'm kinda curious. One spawn that stands out most that I heard of, was there were 64 fry, and only 4 were male, which is freakin' crazy.
Any info would be cool  Its very interesting!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That a big off set
But usually more female then male in each spawn
I've have heard younger female throw more male and virgin female


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

How fascinating! I wonder why that is lol


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I mean virgin female throw more male
There is a guy on this form that know a lot more the me on this subject n a lot of other thing

Indjo


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am actually going to be testing this theory.

OFL said that it is either a young female to an older male produces more males to females or Vice Versa.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are many beliefs on this topic. 
1. Such as the sex will be more to the younger sex - more males if male is young, more females if females is young. 
2. Temp. plays a role on sex outcomes - lower temps will produce more females.
3. The first three spawn (female) will produce more males, thus female will be culled after her third spawn.

I rely on belief 2 and 3. A first spawn during the hot season may produce 90% males (my highest). 2nd and 3rd spawn during hot season may produce 40-60% males. 4th spawn during hot season = below 30% male.

2nd and 3rd spawn during cold season may produce 60-90% females (I have 3 spawns like this). 4th and more spawn during cold season = 90% females.

I'm still waiting for a first time spawn during cold season to grow. Will have results next month or so - if they survive.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I could see temperature being a candidate, I've actually heard the same about human babies. Good luck on your spawn!  Be sure to let us know what you find!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

here's some info about the age theory.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Tisia!! I'll have to give that a read


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

indjo said:


> There are many beliefs on this topic.
> 1. Such as the sex will be more to the younger sex - more males if male is young, more females if females is young.
> 2. Temp. plays a role on sex outcomes - lower temps will produce more females.
> 3. The first three spawn (female) will produce more males, thus female will be culled after her third spawn.
> ...


Ok, now, I'm really intrigued!! So much info on the website!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I loved Victorias first line paragraph lmao.
"Anyone who routinely breeds Betta will eventually encounter a spawn with vastly more males than females or the converse. If one listens to breeder's lore, one finds no lack of explanations: pH too high, pH too low, the age at which fish are jarred, the phase of the moon, the temperature at dawn today, the price of beer yesterday, and so on"


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> I loved Victorias first line paragraph lmao.
> "Anyone who routinely breeds Betta will eventually encounter a spawn with vastly more males than females or the converse. If one listens to breeder's lore, one finds no lack of explanations: pH too high, pH too low, the age at which fish are jarred, the phase of the moon, the temperature at dawn today, the price of beer yesterday, and so on"


LOL I love it...I usually expect 50-50, but that never happens, must be the phases of the moon!! Or higher beer prices!

But I actually think the temperature might have something to do with it...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL must be!!


----------

